# How long does the average hunt last?



## Ereiam_jh (24 September 2006)

17 minutes according to Roger Scruton.

http://www.huntinginquiry.gov.uk/evidence/scruton.htm

What experiences do people have of the time the chase starts to the time the animal is either dispatched or escapes?

I've heard claims that foxes are chased for hours.  Has any one actually chased the same fox for hours?


----------



## AlanE (25 September 2006)

Never..there have been a few cases in history, in a less polluted world, but probably the hounds changed foxes - the Billesdon Coplow run, Waterloo run etc, but modern times..anything over an hour would be MOST unusual.


----------



## Nigel (26 September 2006)

Hi AA,

     Tricky question, depends on scent, you can find a fox then lose it and spend the next 2 hours trying to find it before catching and dispatching or losing it again, however it is not being chased in the sense of the word. It will be reported as 2 hour hunt. And no doubt during this time when you try to find your first fox you could well find another.


    Also to bear in mind a 5 mile hunt lasting an hour will have an average speed of five m.p.h.

My experiences have led me to believe the average hunt to be no more than 10 minutes.

Also nobody includes fox that are dispatched in cover as soon as hounds are entered. In the hunting reports from H&amp;H a few years back most scribes reported killing foxes without a chase.

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## Beaufort (26 September 2006)

The average deer hunt lasts for three hours.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (26 September 2006)

Not when I hunt deer it doesn't.  

Not the actual time spent chasing any way.  

Three hours would be far too long; I really couldn't be arsed with that.  

I've normally got the job done in a few minutes.


----------



## wurzel (26 September 2006)

"The average deer hunt lasts for three hours."

Well you will make us change pairs of hounds all the time !!!!!


----------

